# Problème câble A/V composite iPad.



## rjungmann (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

il y a quelques temps, j'ai réussi à connecter mon iPad à un videoprojecteur
en utilisant un câble a/v composite Apple. Tout a fonctionné du premier coup.

Même résultat sur un écran puis un autres videoprojecteur avec la sortie VGA.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai repris ce câble composite pour brancher l'ipad à un televiseur
mais je n'obtient que le son en sortie. Pas de vidéo.

J'ai déjà eu ce problème avec un iPhone 3G, j'ai solutionné en rachetant un câble.

Alors, problème de manipulation ou alors cble hyper fragile ?


----------

